# My USC Skin from Skinit



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This skin is from skinit.com. I'm not overly thrilled with the way it fit, mainly on the front, top corners. It also feels very rough on the edges and I think it's going to peel eventually with the constant handling of my Kindle just through normal use.

Sorry for the crappy cellphone camera pics!


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

LOVE your linkin park screensaver. They are one of my favorite bands. The skin is cool also.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks! I posted that one along with one other here.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Great Skin! Go Trojans! 

Sorry you don't like the skinit, I have one on my DX and I love it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm getting more and more adjusted to it... I'm a little OCD and details bother me... I did peel up the top left corner and tried to stretch it just a bit to make it less noticeable. I think it worked, but it might just have been the placebo effect. 

I am happy with it though, it's better than having it nekkid!!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ooh! I love your skin! I don't know why I didn't think about customizing one with my old school.
I might have to get a Texas one now. After all, football season is just around the corner.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Ooh! I love your skin! I don't know why I didn't think about customizing one with my old school.
> I might have to get a Texas one now. After all, football season is just around the corner.


Thanks Addie! =)


----------

